# Ohio Sucks



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Today is why the older I get (50) I ask more and more, "Why do I still live here! "

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

For some reason i love it! June and febuary in 2 days... yea im tired of winter but for some reason dont mind the major weather swings. Now since ive been dignosed with rhumatory arthritis i dint like the changes as much. Docs say the fronts shouldnt bother me,but man they do! 
As much as i enjoyed not havring to bundle up to fish last weekend ill miss it come june when im sweating my butt off fishing...


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

I feel the same way! Hah waking up to snow on the ground is definitely throwing off my mental anticipation and excitement for warmer temperatures and better fishing....I'm sure good weather and fishing should be upon us soon though! I must admit though, I am really tired of "waiting one more week"


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Just got back this past weekend from three and a half months of bassin in Florida and SC.  I was missing Ohio that last week. Was looking forward to spring again here. Guess I am being punished for getting out of that bad winter. Hang in there guys!!!!:F


----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

This weather is killing me. I talked to my dad who lives in Florida and he said he had a "ok" day with 25 bass


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

This cold weather is keeping me inside. I tell myself it will stay warm soon and I can store the winter clothes for a few months. 

Quote " Docs say the fronts shouldnt bother me,but man they do! " 
I agree with you the changes in weather makes us ache. Younger doctors don't understand old guy aches and pains because they have not aged enough yet to had felt it themselves. Had a doctor tell Mom her surgery should not hurt afterwards. He later had a hip replacement surgery said his surgeon lied saying it would not hurt afterwards. Mom laughed and said she agreed with him that doctors lie about your after surgery pain. They don't know your pain until it happens to them life experience teaches them different.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm primarily a small stream smallie guy and I completely agree that this season so far sucks due to the weather. The temp will undoubtedly skyrocket in May thereby reducing the prespawn window to a mere couple of weeks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fishingisfun said:


> This cold weather is keeping me inside. I tell myself it will stay warm soon and I can store the winter clothes for a few months.
> 
> Quote " Docs say the fronts shouldnt bother me,but man they do! "
> I agree with you the changes in weather makes us ache. Younger doctors don't understand old guy aches and pains because they have not aged enough yet to had felt it themselves. Had a doctor tell Mom her surgery should not hurt afterwards. He later had a hip replacement surgery said his surgeon lied saying it would not hurt afterwards. Mom laughed and said she agreed with him that doctors lie about your after surgery pain. They don't know your pain until it happens to them life experience teaches them different.


 The sadest part is i am only 29 yrs old. But it seems when a front comes through it really triggers my "flare ups" and the ra really starts attacking my joints... on seroliously strong meds now(all non narcotic) and still feel it bad at certain times, and walk with a limp nearly everyday...

Lol and i see im am in the minority when it comes to likeing ohios weather. For me the setbacks have kept the saugeye more predictable. And kept them in there late winter/early spring spots,and not to spread out.
I definetly feel for the river guys! Dont see an end in site for them. Very few,very small windows to fish them so far this spring. But isnt that most springs in ohio...


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Not just in Ohio. It was cold all over this year. My inlaws in Louisiana had many of days in the 20s this year. Even a couple days of snow. Which is unheard of for there. Its "only" 44 there right now. Just depends on what you are used to. Don't get me wrong as soon as ice fishing is over I am ready for spring.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> The sadest part is i am only 29 yrs old. But it seems when a front comes through it really triggers my "flare ups" and the ra really starts attacking my joints... on seroliously strong meds now(all non narcotic) and still feel it bad at certain times, and walk with a limp nearly everyday...
> 
> Lol and i see im am in the minority when it comes to likeing ohios weather. For me the setbacks have kept* the saugeye more predictable*. And kept them in there late winter/early spring spots,and not to spread out.
> I definetly feel for the river guys! Dont see an end in site for them. Very few,very small windows to fish them so far this spring. But isnt that most springs in ohio...


exactly the way I feel, I've had the best saugeye fishing this winter than I can ever remember.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> The sadest part is i am only 29 yrs old. But it seems when a front comes through it really triggers my "flare ups" and the ra really starts attacking my joints... on seroliously strong meds now(all non narcotic) and still feel it bad at certain times, and walk with a limp nearly everyday...
> 
> Lol and i see im am in the minority when it comes to likeing ohios weather. For me the setbacks have kept the saugeye more predictable. And kept them in there late winter/early spring spots,and not to spread out.
> I definetly feel for the river guys! Dont see an end in site for them. Very few,very small windows to fish them so far this spring. But isnt that most springs in ohio...


Recent springs have been great for river smallmouth, which makes this one seem particularly rough. Impounded rivers have been fishable because smallmouth can only go so far and winter holes are easy to locate. It's the free flowing ones (that I mostly fish because of where I live) that have been next-to-impossible to pattern. But for the most part, the water has been too cold and/or too high. And I'm apparently the worst saugeye angler in the world, or the unluckiest, so that hasn't helped. I finally got access to an awesome private pond - and if it weren't for that, I'd have gone truly mad at this point...


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Because its home ! nuff said


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea man i feel for ya. And on being a un lucky saugeye fisherman. Eh your good at what you do if you spent as much time/effort/lol and money into saugeye as you did bass you would be just as good a saugeye fisherman... 
Was planning on slowly converting into a riverrat because how close i am to good river fishing,but tge weather has changed those plans. 
Also investing as much as ive had the last few years in saugeye i dont feel right fishing other species. But srill do,and enjoy it...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah I agree this weather is crazy and driving me nuts. Last year by this time I had the boat out already 14 times. This year I have only had it out twice so far. Oh spring oh spring where are you.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

Hold on Girls, soon it will be 95 degrees with high humidity. Don't like the weather in Ohio? Wait 5 minutes, it will change.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

This makes me laugh. Having spent the bulk of my life in Wisconsin and even a few years in far northern wisconsin. Imagine, year after year, the crappie spawn beginning in June!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> This makes me laugh. Having spent the bulk of my life in Wisconsin and even a few years in far northern wisconsin. Imagine, year after year, the crappie spawn beginning in June!


I can imagine catching northerns on a regular basis instead of LMB, big lake trout out of Michigan, whatever Superior has to offer, fishing real trout streams instead of the fake ones in Ohio...


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

I lived in south Florida for 7 years. LMB fishing on the big O was great most of the time, but during the drought years, it was a challenge finding them, not to mention spending most of the day in the Florida heat. Just saying, nothing like a nice spring day fishing in an Alum cove.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Draggin along said:


> I lived in south Florida for 7 years. LMB fishing on the big O was great most of the time, but during the drought years, it was a challenge finding them, not to mention spending most of the day in the Florida heat. Just saying, nothing like a nice spring day fishing in an Alum cove.


Most people I know who lived in Florida said the summers are unbearable. I'm one of those rare people that prefer to go north instead of south. If my wife felt the same way, I'm sure we'd be living "Up North" somewhere...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

All because of some spring snow this state sucks?? Some of the greatest hunting around and Lake erie in our back yard....Get the chance at all four beautiful seasons and the nature/scenary that comes with it.....I love it here. The weather is what makes Ohio fisherman so versatile and not a 'fair weather fisherman'


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Scum_Frog said:


> All because of some spring snow this state sucks?? Some of the greatest hunting around and Lake erie in our back yard....Get the chance at all four beautiful seasons and the nature/scenary that comes with it.....I love it here. The weather is what makes Ohio fisherman so versatile and not a 'fair weather fisherman'


Oh no, it's because we've had exactly four warm days so far this year in Central Ohio and the bass still aren't fully awake and hitting with a few exceptions here and there. Snow in April in and around Columbus isn't that unusual at all...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Well thank Miss. Winter on doing us all a favor on the enormous bug kill she helped out with and hopefully algae bloom =)


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Deazl666 said:


> I can imagine catching northerns on a regular basis instead of LMB, big lake trout out of Michigan, whatever Superior has to offer, fishing real trout streams instead of the fake ones in Ohio...


Of course there is that too! Going on a 4 day trout fishing trip in WI in about 4 weeks.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Catching fish in the worst conditions is by far more satisfying than on that perfect day when anyone with a rod hook and worm can do it. This has been a "real" winter. Most of us have forgotten that this is what it is supposed to be like. I believe the old saying " no bad weather just bad clothing".


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Deazl666 said:


> I can imagine catching northerns on a regular basis instead of LMB, big lake trout out of Michigan, whatever Superior has to offer, fishing real trout streams instead of the fake ones in Ohio...


I can't wait to go back up north. Love catching northerns up in Michigan. Planning a trip to superior when i visit my dad to fish for lake whitefish. Some of the very best fried fish imo

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

allbraid said:


> Catching fish in the worst conditions is by far more satisfying than on that perfect day when anyone with a rod hook and worm can do it. This has been a "real" winter. Most of us have forgotten that this is what it is supposed to be like. I believe the old saying " no bad weather just bad clothing".


couldn't have said it better.I find it strange on a forum for fishing to here so many speak of , " a new season ", I fish year round,if anything I fish less when the weather gets to warm, but I love the seasons and just dress for it.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

glasseyes said:


> couldn't have said it better.I find it strange on a forum for fishing to here so many speak of , " a new season ", I fish year round,if anything I fish less when the weather gets to warm, but I love the seasons and just dress for it.


As a bass angler, the prespawn smallie bite is easily my favorite season, which accounts for my sense of disappointment thus far; don't get wrong though, I fish year around and have no qualms about spending a cold December day standing in the Mad River or at Deer Creek, fish or no fish...


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> As a bass angler, the prespawn smallie bite is easily my favorite season, which accounts for my sense of disappointment thus far; don't get wrong though, I fish year around and have no qualms about spending a cold December day standing in the Mad River or at Deer Creek, fish or no fish...


I understand what you're saying, and I love wading and finesse fishing for smallies as much as anyone, but don't underestimate fast or muddy water. Part of being an angler is being able to adjust your technique to whatever conditions are presented. Yes, it's impossible to drift the trusty green pumpkin tube right now, but trust me, the big fish are still there and are still very hungry. Plus, "terrible" conditions like this actually tend to make a lot of areas that I would normally never go near into easy, fishable destinations. Open up your tackle box and try some new things. I'm fond of heavy, bright vibrating lures. Lipless cranks, blade baits, etc. You might be surprised at what's willing to eat in these conditions.


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Ohio didn't suck today!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

No it didn't. It's early though.

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Love the hunting and the fishing but hate the weather! Hate the long, cold , snowy, grey winters and the 95 degree with 98% humidity summers.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

If anyone remembers it's only been a couple years ago we had a winter that was more like fall or spring weather. I know I was catching crappie all winter long in the creek in a couple feet of water where normally they wouldn't be till April. So we do have messed up weather , I like the different seasons , this winter has been long and hard on everyone, not just Ohio.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

glasseyes said:


> So we do have messed up weather , I like the different seasons , this winter has been long and hard on everyone, not just Ohio.


Speaking of that, do you know what's long and hard on most of us outdoorsmen?
...Grade School!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Jayhat said:


> Today is why the older I get (50) I ask more and more, "Why do I still live here! "
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Pack up your junk and move....


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

Hatchetman said:


> Pack up your junk and move....


my thoughts exactly. go somewhere else if you hate it so much


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hatchetman said:


> Pack up your junk and move....


Wow - you're a pleasant fella. He's just venting, as am I - give him a break...


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks. Just venting. Wasn't today beautiful? Go bucks. Is that Ohio lovin' enuff? 

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

